# Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?



## Straycatsfan (17. Januar 2016)

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Nachdem seitens Alpenföhn  kein telefonischer Support geboten wird, auf eine Email von vor 10 Tagen bisher keine Antwort erfolgte......mache ich hier einmal den Faden auf.

Ok, der Ben Nevis kostet nun nur 25 Euro, aber die größeren sind ja schon in einer Preisklasse wo ich fälschlicher weise besseren Support erwartet hätte, muss an der Stelle mal gesagt werden.( 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, der Ben sitzt mittels Klammern auf der original AMD Halterung AM3(+), leider leicht seitlich versetzt zum Heatspreader, dem ist wohl so, da multi Plattform Befestigungsmaterial/Sockel nehme ich an.

Drauf ging entsprechend einfach, ab aber nicht ohne dass das Board sich leicht biegt beim Gegenhalten, montiert im Case kommt man "unter dem Deckel" des case eben schlecht an die Klammer.

Also frage ich mal hier rein, ob jemand den Ben schon wie wieder gelöst hat? Richtung/Druck, dezent oder doch mit bissl Schmackes und so?(


----------



## Jarafi (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Abend,

ich hatte mit dem Kühler kein Problem, auch nicht im eingebauten Zustand kontne ich ihn einfach entfernen.
Wa sahst du für ein Case und ein Mobo?

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Zum Lösen einer Klammerhalterung ist meist ein Bisschen mehr Kraft von nöten. Beim Ben Nevis hilt es außerdem, nach dem runterdrücken vom Sockel wegzuziehen, sonst gleitet die Klammer direkt wieder in die Haltenase. Wenn das Gehäuse zu eng ist, muss gegebenenfalls das Mainboard ausgebaut werden, ich habe es bislang aber immer so hinbekommen. (Zugegeben: Wir arbeiten wir ohnehin meist mit offenen Testaufbauten.)


----------



## Straycatsfan (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Ah, thx.

Ja hab ja noch das Lepa, ist also verbaut und bissl eng.

Also habe ich mal das Board ausgebaut zur besseren An- und Übersicht, freiliegend mit bissl mehr Kraft biegt sich das Board direkt leicht und ich verliere den Mut.

Habe dann einfach mal per Tel mein Unbehagen mitgeteilt und bin verbunden worden, Anfrage kam wohl nie an, bzgl des nötigen Kraftaufwands und Durchbiegen vom Board...dieses sei bei AMD Boards so gewollt?


----------



## blank2007 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Hm, du könntest den halterahmen (wo die 4 Schrauben sind) einfach abmontieren, somit bekommst den Kühler samt Rahmen ab, danach kannst ihn ohne Probleme wohl von der Halterung lösen.

Berichte bitte mal. 

PS: Habe mir diesen CPU Kühler ebenfalls bestellt.


----------



## Straycatsfan (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Jo, hab ich auch schon dran gedacht.

Aktuell soll er aber nicht mehr runter.

Werde in ner freien Minute mal das Seitenteil aufmachen und schauen ob freie Sicht auf die 4 Schrauben ist wenn er sitzt. Hab das gerade nicht so in Erinnerung.

Aber wenn hat eh das olle AM3 Board ausgedient, falls er doch runter muss, ja und ob sich das dann durchbiegt wenn eh ein Neues rein soll...das tut dann auch nix mehr zum Bleistift.

DU könntest allerdings auch mal rückmelden.....packst ihn auf Deinen FX?

Hier, AM3, sitzt der nicht exakt mittig, rechts n MM über den Heatspreader, links liegt jener ein Stück frei. Hatte dann doch mal wen von Alpenföhn über die Zentrale am Tel, dem soll wohl so sein bei AM3 (+). Mutlihalterung ....

Also sitzt schon plan auf sauber aber eben leicht seitlich aus der Reihe getreten.

Gegenprobe von Dir wäre...top.)

Sonst ist das Teil für die paar Euro nett, hält den 125 TDP auch ausgelastet auf max 51 Grad, besser war der Macho 02 auch nicht. Leider passte der nicht ins alte Gehäuse, fehlte ein Zentimeter-.)


----------



## RRe36 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Ich hab den Ben Nevis schon mal in einem Rechner demontiert indem ich einfach den AMD Halterahmen abgeschraubt habe. Erscheint mir irgendwie am unkompliziertesten.


----------



## Straycatsfan (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Also doch.)

Haste ja sicher nicht ohne Grund gemacht, anstatt einfach die Klammer zu lösen. THX


----------



## RRe36 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Ich hätte sonst diesen Montagebügel vom Kühler weiter nach unten biegen müssen und dann wäre der vermutlich abgebrochen oder dauerhaft verbogen da ich diesen Haken dort schlecht erreichen konnte.


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Offtopic:
Kennt jemand eine vernünftige Support-Email von Alpenföhn?
Meine Anfrage vor Monaten bezüglich eines neuen Himalaya 3 wurde auch nie beantwortet.


----------



## Straycatsfan (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis, hat den schon einmal jemand demontiert (AMD), wie?*

Haha, made my day.

Warum off topic? Das ist genau das topic, aufgrund dessen man sich dann in Foren behelfen muss.

Ich bin über die Telefonisten beim "Support" gelandet, weil auf ein Kontaktformular, Eingang per Email bestätigt, 8-10 tage nix kam.

Hatte sie gebeten, das doch mal auszurichten, 8-10 tage keine Reaktion wäre schon bissl mau. Darauf hin bot sie mir an mich durch zu stellen.

Wie aus der Pistole geschossen sagte mit der gute Mann dann...manchmal kommen die Mails eben trotz Autobestätigung nicht an. 

Danke hiermit für deine Bestätigung des nicht existenten Support seitens Alpenföhn.)))


----------

